# Is it time to close the Mersey tunnels?



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

They're leaking and the money being ploughed into protecting motorists from the Wirral and beyond has become a drain on the people of Liverpool. Some of the cheeky fuckers even slag off Liverpool and don't want to be associated with us, while still using our tunnels to drive through to work every day, taking our jobs,  and then fuck off back to their postcode paradise. The people of Runcorn are getting sick of being used as well.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

Talk about cheeky fuckers. 

What about the money set aside for the tunnel that Liverpool council tried to grab for one of the Duke of Westminster's capitalist scams ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

Who the fuck do you think pays the tunnel fees you scouse wanker?


----------



## laptop (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

And just think of the architecture. All that magnificent fake ancient egyptian stuff, there's been nothing like it since Karnak.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 4, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> And just think of the architecture. All that magnificent fake ancient egyptian stuff, there's been nothing like it since Karnak.



who do you think built the fucking pyramids you non-scouse wanker?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

Clearly people from Birkenhead, with our superior heavy engineering skills


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Who the fuck do you think pays the tunnel fees you scouse wanker?



Scouse wanker? Maybe you should learn to commute from Manchester instead you sheepshagging scouse wannabe


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 4, 2006)

Wannabe? I'll have you know that I"m a Birkonian and proud of it. Scousers are all very well, but they're obvious easily corrupted by e.g. the Duke of Westminster. Over in Birkenhead, we're proud to be not worth corrupting.


----------



## soulman (Jan 4, 2006)

Joking aside there's some interesting stuff on the MTUA site - http://www.tunnelusers.org.uk/index.htm

It looks a bit out of date as the scheme to introduce Trams in Liverpool part funded by Tunnel fees has been dropped now.


----------



## anfield (Jan 8, 2006)

If they build the new bridge then there'll be no need for the road tunnels. £1.30 each way is steep - especially if you commute very day.


----------



## Tooter (Jan 10, 2006)

woolybacks


----------



## BIG davie H (Jan 10, 2006)

Bernie Gunther said:
			
		

> Who the fuck do you think pays the tunnel fees you scouse wanker?



Yeh you fucking wools take your ch postcode  and shove it up your arse the only reason we use the tunnel is to get the night bus if we pull one of your dirty easy scouse wanabe slappers.


----------

